# طلب صور للماس الخام



## باسر أبو محمد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم
أرجو منكم التكرم بتزويدي بأي صور عن الماس الخام و كيفية التعرف على هذا الخام في الطبيعة بالتجارب 
و كيفية تنقيته
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## alshangiti (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اليك الموقع للصور 
http://gemstones.ahlamontada.com/t182-topic


----------

